# where do you find freezer bags big enough for large poultry?



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been having a time finding bags big enough for our Pekin ducks and we still have roo chicks and turkeys later to do. I ended up using those XL (10 gallon) sized ziploc bags but they are way too big. Even when we have turkeys I think they would be too big. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered mine from Meyer Hatchery, but I believe most of the Hatcheries have similar items. some with ties, some with clips. 

http://www.uline.com is one place to go for slider bags...really heavy bags, costing about 50cents a piece, BUT you have to order a large quantity (which is cool if you 1)have the space and money, and 2)have a buddy to split an order from. 

There are also restaurant stores that could help you with a good freezer bag, such as http://www.webstaurantstore.com/

I've found the ziplock 2gallon bags, but they're not a normal carry in most stores. 

I wrap my turkeys in butcher paper, double wrapped. With this method I've pulled a bird out 2 years later and still good to eat...no frost or freezer burn.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was buying 2 gallon bags at Meijer. Not big enough for turkeys but I got Muscovy drakes in them with room to spare.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had good luck getting my large ducklings into 2 gallon freezer bags, I find them at Walmart. However, they do allow freezer burn, looking into butcher paper next time. We get locker beef, its wrapped in heavy plastic wrap, then butcher paper. It's as good a year later as when it is wrapped.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Ziplocs are OK for meat that you intend to use soon. They aren't good for long term storage.

They used to be. They are no longer airtight. I use freezer paper for long term storage. Or occasionally, if it is something like individual chops or burger patties, I will wrap each individually with plastic film wrap and then into Ziplocs. That works and it would work if you have cut up chickens.

If you are going to freeze your poultry for more than a month, either use some other type of wrap, or wrap in plastic film before placing in the ziploc.

Coating with a coat of ice also helps to preserve poultry. That's easier to do with pieces than with a whole bird.

Consider getting one of those vacuum sealers if you have lots of birds to store.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

For turkeys I dress and sell I will use the roasting bags if I can't get food grade bags from the local meat market. Yes the roasting bags are pricey but I just include it in the price of the bird. If you and your customer are careful the bag can be rinsed, papertowel dried inside and used to roast the bird.


----------

